# Kentucky Bourbon Review-Jefferson's Kentucky Straight Bourbon



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

(Sophisticated music playing in the background, Slippy perched in a fine leather chair, red smoking jacket on and a moist dark cigar smoldering in a hand made crystal ashtray, elegant mahogony wood trimmed walls in the background...)

I don't always drink Kentucky Bourbon, but when I do, I like Jefferson's Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey, Very Small Batch.

(Sound of record scratching, camera backs away to reveal Slippy in a pair of cargo sorts and Columbia Fishing shirt underneath a cheap velvet thrift store red jacket. A closer inspection of the chair shows Naugahyde not leather, NASCAR paraphenalia and bottles of Hoppe's 9 strewn about, the cheap cardboard imitation backdrop falls to the ground...)

Anyway, I was perusing the likker store the other day and ran across Jefferson's Kentucky Straight Bourbon and figured, what the heck, I'll give it a shot.

And I'm glad I did... Damn fine bourbon; smooth tasting, almost too smooth. I like a cube of ice or three in the glass but after the first drink I found the ice melt really reduced the trademark bourbon "bite" that I enjoy so much. But overall a real nice bourbon.

I'll certainly be buying Jefferson's again! Cheers!

View attachment 14748


PS If you have a particular brand of bourbon that you enjoy, don't keep it secret, tell us!!!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 14748
> 
> 
> PS If you have a particular brand of bourbon that you enjoy, don't keep it secret, tell us!!!


Tell you what, I've never tasted it, send me a bottle and I'll review.

I like Wild Turkey, Knob Creek, Bookers, Bakers, Makers Mark 86, etc, just bought a bottle of Bird Dog Bourbon, not too bad, I was expecting dog piss.

*Rancher*


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Unfortunately, I found I can no longer drink alcohol, but when I did my favorite was bourbon.
Either Jim Beam, Evan Williams, or Cabin Still was OK with me.
Occasionally I would veer off into Tennesee sippin' whiskey territory.

FWIW - any of these young hipsters who drink "Jack and coke" should be horsewhipped for wasting fine whiskey.
Fine Southern liquor should be taken neat. Ice MAY BE allowable under certain circumstances, but nothing else.

For any questions, refer to Slippy's picture above.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Knob Creek and a taste for Gentleman Jack as well.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Unfortunately, I found I can no longer drink alcohol, but when I did my favorite was bourbon.
> Either Jim Beam, Evan Williams, or Cabin Still was OK with me.
> Occasionally I would veer off into Tennesee sippin' whiskey territory.
> 
> ...


I would not consider JD "fine whiskey", but I agree with the import of your post.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Good choice slippy, nice to see appreciation of the finer things in life.


Woodford Reserve is also another solid choice

RPD It doesn't bother me to see people mix jack with coke as jack is Tennessee river water :21:

It does piss me off seeing good Makers Mark or Knobbs Creek wasted in such fashion though


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

One grandfather liked Wild Turkey for bourbon. The other drank rye whiskey, Sam Thompson. I have a preference for Canadian Whiskey, Canadian Club. Dad liked scotch Cutty Shark.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

camel923 said:


> one grandfather liked wild turkey for bourbon. The other drank rye whiskey, sam thompson. I have a preference for *canadian whiskey*, canadian club. Dad liked scotch cutty shark.


*blasphemy *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> I would not consider JD "fine whiskey", but I agree with the import of your post.


Well an Orangutan made JD famous, and it's not even a bourbon.
*
Rancher *


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

My mom bought my dad a bottle of JD Sinatra Select, pretty good. http://www.jackdaniels.com/whiskey/sinatra-select
I like a variety of bourbons and whiskeys. Jack, Bulleit, Makers Mark, Crown, 40 Creek. I kinda like rye whiskey too.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Generally like Austin Nichols offerings but there are many fine options out there. Tomorrow it will be Kentucky Spirit. Being from Tennessee I generally prefer Jack, but I conceed that our Northern (Yankee) neighbors make a fine libation. I want to explore some Canadian offerings soon too.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Good choice slippy, nice to see appreciation of the finer things in life.
> 
> Woodford Reserve is also another solid choice
> 
> ...


You are dead to me. Go Peyton Manning, Go Jack Daniels!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Buncha high snoot drinkers here.
Probably a bunch of amateurs. I was a REAL drunk.:glee:
I din't play games.:joyous:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy is excepted from the above comment.
Slippy is my buddy. He can drink my share any time.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Slippy said:


> (Sophisticated music playing in the background, Slippy perched in a fine leather chair, red smoking jacket on and a moist dark cigar smoldering in a hand made crystal ashtray, elegant mahogony wood trimmed walls in the background...)
> 
> I don't always drink Kentucky Bourbon, but when I do, I like Jefferson's Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey, Very Small Batch.
> 
> ...


Never had Jeffersons before. My favorite so far is Makers Mark. Woodford Reserve is good too. However, on a separate note, but related....I love Jameson Irish Whiskey Black Barrel..drink it straight with an ice cube.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

My preference is Buffalo Trace. I never mix my lickher with anything, not even ice. The only exception I make to that rule is for moonshine.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I drank two Scots, an Irish sailor and a Canadian under the table in Naples, IT at the NATO Flamingo club in 1985. They were passed out and I managed to get a cab back to fleet landing, eat a donut, pass the quarterdeck watch, walk to my berthing, puke in a trash can and hit my rack. I made it to muster on time the next morning. Some people are proud of different things. I am da' bomb.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> My preference is Buffalo Trace. I never mix my lickher with anything, not even ice. The only exception I make to that rule is for moonshine.


I just took a little trip to Buffalo Trace awhile back.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Buncha high snoot drinkers here.
> Probably a bunch of amateurs. I was a REAL drunk.:glee:
> I din't play games.:joyous:


It was Kentucky Gentlemen back in the day. 10 dollars for a 1/2 gallon. Many great memories or not so memories


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> You are dead to me. Go Peyton Manning, Go Jack Daniels!


Some non common core math that I wouldn't expect a Tennessean to understand: Makers Mark > Jack Daniels²

Was happy to see Peyton get the win tonight. Maybe we should listen to his message of peace and just drink Budweiser. This Buds for you!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Woodford Reserve.

I have rules for drinking, though, and I have them to insure I never have to not drink.

Tonight is the first in several days because I have been drinking Nyquil and Dayquil. Never, ever mix liquor with anything that contains Tylenol. It will kill you!


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

youse are all sounded so fancy and upright gentleman's I am waiting for words such as elegance ,osculation, Surely, Euphemism ,pedantic, and other fancy talk and then youse be eating high class gourmet dishes such as caviar ,Bouillabaisse, Beef Wellington, Rolled Sole , Foie gras.

no RPD can call nanny boy but I hardly drink so few weeks ago I wanted to try bourbon seeing I moved to KY and I did have to sweet it up a bit I was not able to handle the harshness yet but I will work on it but still have 80% of makers mark left which take me months to finish off , and Hawgrider was right I made whisky faces


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Unfortunately, I found I can no longer drink alcohol, but when I did my favorite was bourbon.
> Either Jim Beam, Evan Williams, or Cabin Still was OK with me.
> Occasionally I would veer off into Tennesee sippin' whiskey territory.
> 
> ...


My Dad was a huge Jack Danial's drinker. I remember the first time we had a drink together. I couldn't have been more then 14 or 15 I think. Not my first drink but first with him. Anyway, he takes me to this real nice bar somewhere in Chicago and this place was clearly upper end club. Not the beer joint or tavern down the street. He saunters in and seats himself on a nice cushy bar stool and orders a jack with 2 cubes. I grab the stool next to him and before I could order anything my Dad grabs my arm, looks me straight in the eye and says " If you order Jack and coke I will knock you right off that bar stool ". Of coarse I already new better and drank my Jack strait up no ice. My Dad just nodded.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

gambit said:


> youse are all sounded so fancy and upright gentleman's I am waiting for words such as elegance ,osculation, Surely, Euphemism ,pedantic, and other fancy talk and then youse be eating high class gourmet dishes such as caviar ,Bouillabaisse, Beef Wellington, Rolled Sole , Foie gras.
> 
> no RPD can call nanny boy but I hardly drink so few weeks ago I wanted to try bourbon seeing I moved to KY and I did have to sweet it up a bit I was not able to handle the harshness yet but I will work on it but still have 80% of makers mark left which take me months to finish off , and Hawgrider was right I made whisky faces


LOL Ahh yes the whiskey face. Most have made a whiskey face or two. It takes a little practice to hold back the whiskey face.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

gambit said:


> youse are all sounded so fancy and upright gentleman's I am waiting for words such as elegance ,osculation, Surely, Euphemism ,pedantic, and other fancy talk and then youse be eating high class gourmet dishes such as caviar ,Bouillabaisse, Beef Wellington, Rolled Sole , Foie gras.


And I'll bet those lips have never touched 5 Flags Vodka, imported all the way from Winter Haven, Florida.:joyous:


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm a fan of Angel's Envy for sippin' bourbon!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Slippy is excepted from the above comment.
> Slippy is my buddy. He can drink my share any time.


Somehow I feel slighted. The best Bourbon is usually the one shared with a friend and earned through a victorious contest. Not to mention it's free and includes temporary bragging rights.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And I'll bet those lips have never touched 5 Flags Vodka, imported all the way from Winter Haven, Florida.:joyous:


no sir only vodka I know for sure I ever had was grey goose and mixed into very weak jello shots I only had few but the fun part was how I got them off of a few ladies ##### ill stop right there :victorious:

in anther forum I told people only time I got really messed up is when my father and few of my brothers taken me to Canada at the age of 19 to a strip club so I can get my first taste of liquor and I had no clue what I was drinking and don't recall much


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Somehow I feel slighted. The best Bourbon is usually the one shared with a friend and earned through a victorious contest. Not to mention it's free and includes temporary bragging rights.


Trust me - you never want to be around me if I've been drinking.
Trust me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My favorite for the past 40 years or so has been Ezra Brooks. It tastes like Jack should but don't...and costs a lot less. 90 proof for character. If you mix it with coke it makes you go nuts. If you sip it straight or with a little creek water it puts a person to sleep as if they were drinking beer or wine. 
Ezra Brooks 90 Proof Bourbon Whiskey 750mL | Honest Booze Reviews


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Trust me - you never want to be around me if I've been drinking.
> Trust me.


Never fear rice paddy daddy, the minute the biggest Marine in the VFW has a couple and finds out a little 5-8 160 lb Old Guy was a Frogman, things get entertaining quick. You can't believe how stubborn them Leathernecks can be at times. As long as there are less than three of them at a time, everybody ends up getting Home that night. They all wore an American Flag on their shoulder, it does make a difference. JMHO But I got to say, it's a bit rough to get a Top Shelf Bourbon at the VFW, or the Am Legion. The Bourbon ain't much better at the Fleet Reserve, but the Marines tend to be smaller. :lol:


----------

